# Water Filter



## Carlito (Feb 10, 2011)

What water filter would you guys recommend, if at all, to filter the water before adding it to the aquarium?

I'm looking for the cheapest and easiest solution.

Would this be suffient enough to remove chlorine and cloramines etc?


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

The cheapest solution is a full size cannister such as GE or Rainfresh. The carbon filters are around $9 each and last many months.


----------



## Newobsession (Nov 17, 2010)

Or just buy a bottle of prime if it's chlorine and chloramine you are worried about


----------



## Carlito (Feb 10, 2011)

I was thinking of filtering the water as much as possible of chlorine and chloramine, so that I wouldn't have to use as much water conditioner....

I've heard of Prime, where can I buy it and how much is it for the various bottle sizes?

I was using BA's water conditioner and just bought a bottle of Nutrafin Aqua Plus water conditioner. Is Prime better than these brands?


----------



## peterpd99 (Oct 18, 2010)

prime is a better known brand and some ppl swear by it...it also comes in powder form...which is more economical...a couple of pounds should last a very long time.
I'm using cloram-x...after I'm done...I will be switching to prime.


----------



## Antoine Doinel (Dec 20, 2010)

They're all generally all the same thing, and each one will do the job. Some people have reported that some conditioners can alter the pH though. Not sure of the truth to this. 

People prefer Prime because it's far more concentrated. 5mL of Prime treats like five times as much as 5mL of the Big Al's stuff. It also happens to lock Ammonia, which is pretty nifty. Don't let the high price fool you, it's actually the cheapest conditioner.

Of course, there's a lot of talk that most conditioners just tell you to use more than you really have to. It would be interesting to have all these conditioners actually tested.


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

I've been using prime for a while now and it works wonders. I buy it from kam on pricenetwork.ca, he has the cheapest price in Toronto. I wouldn't use powder unless you know what you're doing, you can easily overdose if you use powder but you won't with liquid. A 2L jug of prime goes a very very long way. 5ml treats 50 gals, so do the math XD.


----------



## Carlito (Feb 10, 2011)

It's available at Petsmart online, I'm going to check the Petsmart near me to see if they have it.


----------



## Antoine Doinel (Dec 20, 2010)

They do, but I'd grab it at Big Al's since it's currently 25% off there.


----------



## Carlito (Feb 10, 2011)

Thanks, I just might do that on Friday, if the sale is still on?


----------



## Antoine Doinel (Dec 20, 2010)

It's only on sale until Thursday.


----------



## Dis (Apr 16, 2010)

the sale price at big al's is still more expensive than regular priced mops. Mail Order Pet Supplies, the warehouse is located in hamilton.

http://www.aquariumsupplies.ca/

Great place to get alot of supplies, always good prices.


----------



## Byronicle (Apr 18, 2009)

^Mops has great staff too


----------



## greentea (Mar 22, 2011)

I recently got a red sea nano filter. Its small and does its job


----------



## dl88dl (Mar 8, 2010)

Here is the link to PN for the Prime -

http://www.pricenetwork.ca/ddeal/Ma...ty_Clarity_Safe_NLS_FOOD_for_sale-301859.html

Also Sugarglidder here also sells them -

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=22897&highlight=sugarglidder

BTW, Prime is one of the best water conditioner on the market.


----------

